# Thanks Kristin (JustOneMore20)



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

I just wanted to rave about Kristin where everyone can see it. For the past couple of weeks she has answered an endless onslaught of questions from me. She has helped me properly stock my existing tank with the right fish, plants, and materials, and is now assisting me in getting the new tank set up properly. 

Thanks Kristin, you rock!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

awww...I love the kitty...lol

Aggreed...kristin, your unbelievable...keep up the good work!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Kristin!!! ♥ Even though I'm not sure who you are


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Kyoberr said:


> Thanks Kristin!!! ♥ Even though I'm not sure who you are



LoL. I edited the title. 

She is JustOneMore20


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks, I know who that is and I've noticed she is really helpful.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

She's great, she helped me get my planted tank off the ground too! And she's super nice. I bet this'll be a pleasant surprise of a thread when she logs back on


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh my! Thanks! That's what I'm here for, to answer questions (if I can).  I'm always happy to help! 

This was definitely a surprise! A good one though!


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Oh my! Thanks! That's what I'm here for, to answer questions (if I can).  I'm always happy to help!
> 
> This was definitely a surprise! A good one though!


Just letting you know that your appreciated. 

I'll get some pics up this weekend of the two tanks so you can see the results of the time you took to help me out.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

go kristen!!! woot!!!


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Yep, Kristin is the best  She has helepd me with numerous plant questions and stocking questions.


----------

